# Kerneltreiber nvidia G-Force [geloest]

## Gentoo-kid

HAllo, ich habe eine Grafikkarte nvidia G-Force 7600 GS und moechte mir den Kernel bauen.

Das make && make modules_install bricht ab mit der Meldung

```

make[3]: `arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin' is up to date.

  LINK    vmlinux

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  UPD     include/generated/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux

drivers/built-in.o: In function `nouveau_acpi_edid':

(.text+0x15f145): undefined reference to `acpi_video_get_edid'

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1

```

Was mache ich falsch?

ps: soll ich den open-source oder den proprietairen Treiber in der make.conf nehmen?

Danke schonmal.Last edited by Gentoo-kid on Thu Oct 03, 2013 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

meine persönliche empfehlung ist den propritären nvidia treiber zu nehmen und das aus dem kernel raus zu lassen (1. weil du damit dein problem umgehst und 2. wegen der 3D performance)

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Es scheint, als wuerde nur noch der open spource Treiber unterstuetzt, 

Laut internet ist die 7600GS unter den nicht unterstuetzten aufgelistet.

Immerhin funktioniert der, aber ich weiss nicht, ob der gut ist, was 3d anbelangt.

Videos habe ich auch noch nicht testen koennen, weil ich mein system neu aufsetze.

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

keine Ahnung, woher du die Info's hast, dass deine GPU nicht vom proprietären Treiber unterstützt wird, aber laut nvidia [1] wird der sehr wohl unterstützt. Deinen Fehler kannst du mit folgender Kernel Einstellung beheben (x86_64):

```

-> Power management and ACPI options

    -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface)

       <*> Video

```

oder folgende Option in der .config des Kernels suchen und auf 'y' setzen

```

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

```

[1]http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/319.49/README/supportedchips.html

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Diese Kerneleinstellung hatte ich, sie ist in meinem Kernel fest drinn und auch nicht deaktivierbar oder als Modul zu laden.

```
-> Power management and ACPI options 

    -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) 

       <*> Video 
```

http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html

scheint auf eine Liste der nicht mehr unterstuetzten Karten zu weisen, auch meine nvidia G-Force 7600 GS ist gelistet.

emerge nvidia-drivers ergibt am Schluss diese Meldung, wobei die 

```
Access denied
```

 jeweils mit anderen Nummern  /.246....tmp vorkommt.

```

............................................

* ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /.24647.tmp

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-23614.log

 * ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

        abs_path: /.24647.tmp

        res_path: /.24647.tmp

 * ACCESS DENIED:  unlinkat:     /.24647.tmp

 * ISE:write_logfile: unable to append logfile: /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-23614.log

 * ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (Bad file descriptor):

 * ISE:

        abs_path: /.24647.tmp

        res_path: /.24647.tmp

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * Found kernel object directory:

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  *     /lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo/build

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * Found sources for kernel version:

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  *     3.10.7-gentoo

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * ***** WARNING *****

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * 

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * You are currently installing a version of nvidia-drivers that is

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * known not to work with a video card you have installed on your

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * system. If this is intentional, please ignore this. If it is not

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * please perform the following steps:

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * 

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * Add the following mask entry to /etc/portage/package.mask by

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-305.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * 

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * Failure to perform the steps above could result in a non-working

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * X setup.

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * 

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * For more information please read:

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html

nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * Checking for suitable kernel configuration opt [ ok ]

nvidia-drivers-325.15> 

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
> 
> scheint auf eine Liste der nicht mehr unterstuetzten Karten zu weisen, auch meine nvidia G-Force 7600 GS ist gelistet.

  Hehe nein, das ist die Liste der zu der genanten Treiberversion unterstützten GPU's

 *Quote:*   

> The 304.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
> 
> ...
> 
> GeForce 7600 GS 	0x02E1
> ...

 

Beachte und nutze auch die Info aus deiner Ausgabe:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nvidia-drivers-325.15>  * You are currently installing a version of nvidia-drivers that is
> 
> ...

  (Auszug)

Sprich maskiere alle >=nvidia-drivers-305 Versionen, so das stets die aktuelle, für deine 7600 GS Karte kompatible 304.xx Version installiert wird.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Danke, das ging soweit gut, bricht nur waehrend der installation ab:

```
checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -pedantic... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -Werror... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -Werror=attributes... yes

Package xorg-macros was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xorg-macros.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'xorg-macros' found

checking whether malloc(0) returns NULL... yes

checking for XVMC... configure: error: Package requirements (x11 xext xv xextproto videoproto) were not met:

No package 'xv' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XVMC_CFLAGS

and XVMC_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

```

Es half auch nicht, xv von Hand zu installieren, (was geklappt hat).

----------

## mv

xvmc  hat nichts mit dem Paket xv zu tun. Es geht vermutlich um USE=xvmc im Paket mesa oder das davon hereingezogene x11-lib/libXvMC.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Danke, hat geklappt, sowohl mit open source, als auch mit nvidia-treiber, dazu habe ich halt alles neu installiert, das war einfacher.

----------

